# Kein Sound unter Fedora 9



## Olle_Pinelle (21. Mai 2008)

Hi, 
bin absoluter Neurling in Sachen Linux. Hab Fedora 9 und nutze es mit Gnome.  Soweit ist alles Bestens, jedoch hab ich kein Sound. Hab im Internet schon gesucht und gesucht, jedoch nicht wirklich was gefunden. Ich höre nur ganz ganz leise Musik im Hintergrund wenn ich die Kopfhörer einstecke. 

cat /proc/asound/cards
ergibt :
0 [Intel ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
HDA Intel at 0xfc300000 irq 22
head -n 1 /proc/asound/card0/codec*
ergibt:
Codec: Realtek ALC861-VD

Ist das nun ein generelles Problem oder gibt es eine Lösung
wäre wirklich sehr dankbar, da ich absolut kein Plan davon hab
viele grüße!


----------



## stain (21. Mai 2008)

Was meistens hilft ist ein Blick auf den AlsaMixer (Konsole: _alsamixer_), denn wenn hier der Sound aus bzw. ganz leise ist, kann auch nichts aus den Boxen kommen.
Ich gehe jetzt auch einfach mal davon aus, dass du ALSA verwendest.

Sollte das nicht klappen, würde es vielleicht helfen, wenn du uns sagst, ob du schon was am Sound rumgebastelt hast oder ob du die Finger seit der Installation davon gelassen hast.

Viel Glück!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. Mai 2008)

Fedora 9 setzt nun verstaerkt auf PulseAudio, entsprechend kann auch ein Blick in den PulseAudio-Mixer nicht schaden.


----------



## Olle_Pinelle (22. Mai 2008)

Hi,
ich habe bisher noch nichts an den Einstellungen geändert. Alsamixer in der Konsole geht, die Lautstärke ist jedoch nicht ausgestellt. Unter PulseAusio ist auch nichts auf leise gestellt.....
Bin wirklich ratlos...


----------



## Laudian (22. Mai 2008)

Ich wuerd ja sagen, das liegt an nem miesen Treiber ... Die MIxer sind eigentlich nicht schlecht, aber wer weiss, vllt stoeren auch 2 parallel eingeschaltete Mixersysteme ... 

http://soundcard.free-driver-downlo...ALC861-HD-Audio-CODECs-Driver-R1.0-Linux.html installier mal den Treiber, sofern der Soundchip im Bios aktiviert ist ...


----------



## Olle_Pinelle (22. Mai 2008)

Hey.
Danke erstmal für die Tips. Habe mir nun den Treiber runtergeladen, jedoch kommt wenn ich ./configure eingebe immer die Meldung:

checking for kernel version... The file /lib/modules/2.6.25.3-18.fc9.i686/build/include/linux/version.h does not exist.
Please, install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution
or use --with-kernel=dir option to specify another directory with kernel
sources (default is /usr/src/linux).

Hab schon nach kernel sourcen gesucht, jedoch nicht wirklich was gefunden....
Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Mai 2008)

Du wirst dafuer die Pakete *kernel-devel* und *kernel-headers* brauchen.


----------

